# What should I teach my tech theater students?



## dpak (May 11, 2016)

_(In case you have déjà vu, I’m posting a similar thread in different boards.)
_
I teach a high school tech theater class. When it comes to tech, I’m self-taught, and mostly through necessity. I’m trying to make the class more rigorous and turn it into more of a vo-tech class where the students are able to step into any professional theater and be able to handle many of the tasks that might be assigned to them.
Here are some of the things I teach when it comes to tools:

Everyone must know how to use a drill to make a pilot hole and to drill in a screw.
I demonstrate the jigsaw, reciprocating saw, circular saw and mitre saw, but I don’t make students use them – some are terrified of them and I don’t want to force them into using a potentially dangerous tool. They do have to know what each is used for. And I go over basic safety - use goggles and ear protection.

Construction
This is ad-hoc, depending on what sets need to be built. I don’t go into any standard practices and I generally rely on students who seem more comfortable using the tools, so not everyone is building sets. I think it would be good to have some kid of construction project that everyone has to do.

So, what do you think I should include in the curriculum? Would it be worth going into the strength of wood and how much weight a platform can handle? We have some flats that we reuse, but should I teach the students how to make them?

Thank you for your advice!


----------



## dpak (May 11, 2016)

_(In case you have déjà vu, I’m posting a similar thread in different boards.)_

I teach a high school tech theater class. When it comes to tech, I’m self-taught, and mostly through necessity. I’m trying to make the class more rigorous and turn it into more of a vo-tech class where the students are able to step into any professional theater and be able to handle many of the tasks that might be assigned to them.

Here are some of the things I teach when it comes to lights:

They have to know the different lights we have: S4 ellipsoidals and pars, LED pars, conventional par cans, spotlights, and effects lights (dj effect lights). They also learn how to clean, hang and focus our S4 ellipsoidals. Next year I want them to learn how to calculate the beam size.
For light controllers, they learn how to use a two scene light controller and next year they will learn how to set up and control a DMX universe using ADJ myDMX. 

We have an ETC Element, but it's not practical to have a small group of students in the control booth during class.

I have not taught them anything about electricity, mainly because I know little about it. Should I also teach them about lux and how to calculate it? I don't spend any time on color theory or gels, again because I know little about the subject.

What else do you think students should know about lighting?


----------



## dpak (May 11, 2016)

_(In case you have déjà vu, I’m posting a similar thread in different boards.)
_
I teach a high school tech theater class. When it comes to tech, I’m self-taught, and mostly through necessity. I’m trying to make the class more rigorous and turn it into more of a vo-tech class where the students are able to step into any professional theater and be able to handle many of the tasks that might be assigned to them.

Here are some of the things I teach when it comes to audio:

They learn how to set up a sound system (mixer, amplifier and speakers) with a wireless mic and a stereo input. They learn basic EQ and how to adjust the gain. When we're done with the unit, they should be able to take our equipment to the gym and set it up for a pep-rally. 

That's pretty much all I know to teach them when it comes to sound. What else do you think they need to know?


----------



## Wheezy (May 11, 2016)

That list is a good start. That would be enough knowledge to volunteer at black box theatres around here.

You mention you know little about electricity, and that's fine. However, a basic understanding of Ohm's law would be helpful. It's good basic level knowledge to know when determining how many lamps can share a dimmer.

Of course, safety is paramount. Not just what to do, but why you do it.


----------



## derekleffew (May 11, 2016)

dpak said:


> _(In case you have déjà vu, I’m posting a similar thread in different boards.)_


Teach them not to do that.

Buy the Gillette book: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B001BDB2WU/?tag=controlbooth-20 and teach everything in that. And/or, investigate USITT's eSET program: http://www.usitt.org/eset/ .


----------



## dpak (May 11, 2016)

My apologies. I thought I'd split the question into three parts cover each of the boards.

I may have to become a member of USITT - it looks like there's a lot of information and resources there.


----------



## Les (May 11, 2016)

Please teach them that Source Fours are a brand of ellipsoidal, but not all ellipsoidals are Source Fours. 

Also - why fixtures are called what they are (ellipsoidal reflectors, parabolic aluminized reflector, fresnel lens invented by Augustin-Jean Fresnel for lighthouses) and the individual beam characteristics/virtues/limitations of each. 

You mentioned having a type of construction project. Back when I was a freshman, our teacher had us all build flats; from cutting the 1x4 to sizing the muslin. That's a great intro project that anyone can do, and it also helps stock your department. Other projects might include Hollywood flats, 4x8/4x4 platforms, door units, window units, etc.

Maybe teach the basics of knot tying. I never learned that in high school tech and wish I had. I also agree with @derekleffew in teaching to the Gillette book. I don't think a hands-on project (or test) would necessarily need to cover every chapter, but it would be nice to touch on the important parts and open up some group discussion about it.


----------



## Footer (May 12, 2016)

Set the element up at the center of stage and teach them on that. Hook the thing up to a projector or two if you have one. Consoles don't have to be confined to the booth.... 

No sense in teaching two scene presets or some American DJ controller. I even think the element is a bit archaic for the kids who are used to touching everything. 

When I taught I always tried to roll whatever we were doing in "class" into the show we were working on. It keeps your from working after school and it lets the kids see what the end goal is. I did a handful of lectures but those were usually a waste of time. Try to stay away from the "why" aspect and focus on the "how" aspect. Let college be the place that teaches the kids how to work in the box... right now your job is to get them excited about the stuff AND get your show done. Teach along the way. Big question is are your kids the same every year or is this just a one and done elective?


----------



## dthomas32308 (May 12, 2016)

Combined with the above recommendations, I would teach basic color theory, reading gel info (color chart), gel selection.


----------



## dwardMICS (May 12, 2016)

As I revamp my technical theatre curriculum for a new group of kids next year, I've got some ideas in very broad strokes.

eSIT - I'm going to have them start there.
Safety in the shop, on stage, and running a show
Knots - my favorite thing from Boy Scouts!
Basic Stage Carpentry - measuring wood, nominal sizes, cut lists, platforms, walls, hardware and practicums with building stuff.
Basic Scene painting - base coating, spackle and error fixing, splattering, cleaning brushes
Stage Management
Lighting - doing old school addressing, McCandless, and instruments. Next year, with a new console, going to teach multi-parameter lighting.
Sound - power systems and stuff, mics, feedback, running a show, etc. I've got a lot to relearn.
Design & Analysis - Scenic, Costume, Props, etc.


----------



## DeadCheerios (May 12, 2016)

Something very simple, yet very important...teach them to properly wrap cable.


----------



## RonHebbard (May 12, 2016)

DeadCheerios said:


> Something very simple, yet very important...teach them to properly wrap cable.


Oh no! I'm in COMPLETE agreement but here comes another 'over and under' / how best to secure the ends and wrapped cable debate. Teach "how to" and, equally if not more important, how NOT to.
Just raggin' you.
Toodleoo!
Ron Hebbard.


----------



## dwardMICS (May 13, 2016)

DeadCheerios said:


> Something very simple, yet very important...teach them to properly wrap cable.




RonHebbard said:


> Oh no! I'm in COMPLETE agreement but here comes another 'over and under' / how best to secure the ends and wrapped cable debate. Teach "how to" and, equally if not more important, how NOT to.
> Just raggin' you.
> Toodleoo!
> Ron Hebbard.



Honestly, I think I probably need to teach the whole course from a stage hand perspective. Cord management and handling ropes and cables is going to be high on the list next year since we have to move in and out of a space completely in the course of three days.


----------



## kevinatblinn (May 13, 2016)

So, just took the eSET preliminary. Passed, but more incorrect than I thought I would get. Much of it is just terms with different definitions. But two questions that were presented to me are the same question, worded slightly differently, but with different correct answers!
This question: "What is the fire rated barrier, hinged or sliding, which closes automatically to prevent the spread of fire?" - correct answer, "Fire Door"
This question: "Fire rated barrier, either hinged or sliding, that closes automatically to prevent the spread of fire:" - correct answer "Smoke Shutter"


----------



## RickR (May 14, 2016)

Console training can also be done with pairs of computers. Think a laptop per student and have them work in pairs with a network cable between laptops. 
They learn so much more when getting hands on time.

I've used Nomad (free) and the ETC training visualization program and documentation. If you can afford it get a visualization program and build your own theater. Capture Sweden lets you make a self contained files of that stage that is free to distribute. That's what ETC uses. Funny how teachers always respond well to FREE. This way students can work on their own, even if on a single computer at home, and get familiar with what a console does.


----------

